# Cottage Cheese and???



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My wife and I were rummaging the fridge for a snack last night and decided cottage cheese was the ticket. She put canned peaches on hers. I put salt, pepper and a big shot of Tabasco on mine. How do you dress up cottage cheese?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like diced pears with my cottage cheese, or scoop it with Baked Lays potato chips


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Surrounded by Lasagnia...


-DallanC


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Cottage cheese belongs in the garbage can and that's it. The wife really likes hers with peaches.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

at the state fair wrapped in polyester pants.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

...With fresh Utah tomatos right from the garden. Definately salt and pepper and a sprig of fresh basil on top.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Mom had several recipes. On Thanksgiving we always had a scoop of cottage cheese on a bed of lettice and a slice of pineapple with a dash of paprika on top. She always canned some of the pears from the summer with a hint of spice. A scoop of cottage cheese on the pear was a treat. My favorite was home canned peaches with a scoop of cottage cheese on top. o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sliced black olives


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So far it all sounds good except for the pants !!! :shock: 
Cantaloupe is one of my favorites with C. Cheese.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Tomato and try Laurys seasoned salt on it .


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll second the garden tomatoes with salt and LOTS of fresh ground black pepper. My favorite application is with a can of Boyardee ravioli.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You are all mistaken, home made apple sauce is the only way.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Nacho Cheese Doritos!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

More cottage cheese??? It's good plain too!


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Put on a Ritz Cracker with a slice of tomato, cracked pepper, and half of a green olive.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Who would have guessed an outdoors forum would have so many cottage cheese connoisseurs....

EDIT: They are also really good in omelettes.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Salsa on a baked potato.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Growing up, my mother would make omelets with cottage cheese in the middle (along with mushrooms and ham) and cheddar on top. Mmm-boy were they good.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My mom eats cottage cheese with pork n' beans. Not a fan myself, I like mine with fruit.


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

It's great in a jello that my dad makes called green godess salad. Cottage cheese, mayo, green jello and I don't know the rest. Sounds really bad but tastes great.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

A baked potato cut open lenghtwise, add butter then cottage cheese then cut up tomatoes and basil. Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My mom made what we called "Green Stuff" every year at Christmas. She would mix a package of pistachio pudding with a pint of cottage cheese, a can of drained pineapple, and a tub of Cool Whip, then let it set up in the fridge for a few hours. You can substitute any kind of pudding or fruit as well.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I like mine like this...wait 'till the little women is watching "Castle" or some other completely stupid show then sneak to the frig with a big old spoon, pop off the lid, take three or four heaping bites straight up, put the lid back on the container put it back in the same exact place in the frig and walk back into the living room as if nothin has happened. Yum!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I like mine like this...wait 'till the little women is watching "Castle" or some other completely stupid show then sneak to the frig with a big old spoon, pop off the lid, take three or four heaping bites straight up, put the lid back on the container put it back in the same exact place in the frig and walk back into the living room as if nothin has happened. Yum!


^ This can be applied to other tasty morsels in the fridge as well.


----------

